

Python at Netflix - bcambel
http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/03/python-at-netflix.html

======
rsenk330
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5357466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5357466)

